# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  xin phần mềmchống web đen

## haicauhoan

ai có phần mềm chống web đen (anti-born) và key của nó hok cho mjnh xin với nhé!
mail: [email protected]
cho mjnh thanks trước nha!

----------


## thanhtruc02

bạn nên cài phần mềm diệt virut có bản quyền như kaspersky, bkavpro, avira<<,,,,,, thì máy tính của bạn ko những được bảo vệ an toàn mà còn chống được các trang web đen đó bạn ah`.

----------


## hongkhanh

web đen thường lắm vidut
thế nên cài kis ỏ nis thì mấy cái đó chết ngay

----------


## greenstars_dj

*send*

vào trình duyệt wed của mình rồi đưa những trang đó vào danh sách hạn chế.cần j phần mềm

----------

